# FREE, 4 rats, nice cage, food and accessories, NOT reptile food, GR MICHIGAN



## Pinky33 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry for repost I didnt know how to edit im new here, I have 2 6 month old hoodedrats, one 3-4 month old silver rat and a 3ish month old black rat with white markings, therats have bonded and established a hierarchy and 2 of them are related, for these reasons they MUST be kept together ESPECIALLY the two hooded ones which are brothers, they have been very spoiled and i do not want their quality of life to go down so I want them to have a nice home, they are petrats only that i have bonded with and i will not give them away for reptile food, I will also give a cage, water bottle and food dishes, a couple tunnels, a honeycomb hammock and a pyramid hammock all for free, I cannot keep them anymore and i only want them to be together, at a nice home and to carry out a happy life, if someone can take good care of them for me I would greatly appreciate it. They love to free roam around the house and play with eachother and one of the hooded ones in particular likes to sit on your shoulder, they are very smart and entertaining and they have brought me a lot of joy. Please do not just take the cage and accessories and do something poor with the rats, I need to find them a home as soon as I can because they have been stressed since i brought a ferret home and the ferret is able to squeeze through the bars in his cage which means sooner or later he may find his way into their cage which has the same size gaps so I need to try and find them a home as quickly as I can before they get eaten, putting them in a seperate room as the ferret is not something im able to do. Thanks!


----------

